# expat family



## alessia6 (Nov 3, 2017)

hi, we are a family just moved from Italy to Auckland, we have three children, (7, 5 and 1 1\2 years old). 
we would like to.know if there are other families like us who would like to.meet up. it would be great to meet other mums and family and make new friends.


----------



## Jaru (Dec 22, 2017)

Ciao ragazzi,
We're a family of 2 plus our little pet and we'll probably move there on the 1st March. We're also from Italy and got an offer from Auckland.

Hopefully I don't spoil your thread would you mind sharing your experiences with moving stuff from Italy to Auckland ? We don't have a lot, about 30 boxes to send over and were wondering what company could pick up everything and deliver it to a temporary storage till we arrive.

Overall how are you guys doing, enjoying the move so far?


----------



## alessia6 (Nov 3, 2017)

hi, sorry unfortunately I m not helpful about this, I haven't shipped anything from Italy, we came here just with our luggage...
when you arrive you can contact me and we can arrange something to catch up..if you need some advice just ask, if I can help you I will be happy to do it
ciao


----------



## Jaru (Dec 22, 2017)

alessia6 said:


> hi, sorry unfortunately I m not helpful about this, I haven't shipped anything from Italy, we came here just with our luggage...
> when you arrive you can contact me and we can arrange something to catch up..if you need some advice just ask, if I can help you I will be happy to do it
> ciao


Grazie Alessia, we'll see how it goes then as we're gonna bring our little dog and it's gonna be a challenge... but we'll make it somehow.. good luck with your new adventure!


----------

